# Rent cheques



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi

This might seem like a really basic concept to most of you but I just want to make sure I have got it straight in my head. 

If an apartment is being paid for in say 4 cheques does this mean that the payments are in effect quarterly? In other words they would cash one cheque for a quarter of the rent when you move in, another after 3 months, then 6 months etc. In other words does 4 cheques mean you pay 3 months in adavnce, 2 cheques mean you pay 6 months in advance and so on...

By the same logic does a 1 cheque payment mean that the entire years rent is paid up front?

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yes.

(sometimes simple answers are the best...)


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, with 1 cheque current dated and all other cheques post dated.


----------



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys! I thought it was as simple as that but as my moving date draws closer I am beginning to doubt myself!

I was also wondering how possible it is to negotiate when renting an apartment. I have been looking on dubizzle and betterhomes to get an idea of what is available but a lot of them say they are 1 or 2 cheques. Which is a pretty significant outlay at the outset. Is there scope to negotiate the frequency of payment or even the overall cost?

Thanks again!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

both are of course negotiable. however, even if you pay a 1 year contract in 4, 6 or even 12 cheques...you are liable for the whole year's rent. It is merely a cash flow issue ! 

if you do not want that you need to negotiate some exit clause or different terms altogether !! 

Apologize if this seems obvious to point out....I do however know folks who unfortunately fell into this trap


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im really glad they dont have this system in place here in the US. I pay $1,400 US per month for my current apartment and I cant even begin to imagine having to pay 3 months and much less a year?!? - upfront. Thats like $17,000 ... I guess in Dubai they assume everyone is a rich oil sheik .


----------



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Lenochka!

I am comfortable with the fact that I will be tied into a 1 year lease but was reluctant to have to pay the whole lot upfront. Especially given that there are plenty of other expenses to be be paid when initially moving out. I'll have a go at negotiating the rental terms and see how I go from there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> I guess in Dubai they assume everyone is a rich oil sheik .


No, just greed supersedes any form of logic here.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

4-6 cheques is the norm now, however many landlords will accept 12. The less cheques you can pay the bigger discount you can negotiate.


----------



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

> The less cheques you can pay the bigger discount you can negotiate.


Yes, I suppose this makes sense but to my mind it might be worth paying slightly more to benefit from a reduced outlay at the start.

Thanks again for all your help!

10 days to go until I leave Glasgow... squeaky bum time!


----------

